# Victorio/Squeezo Difference between 200 & 400 Model?



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

Can anyone tell me the difference between the two models. I am going to try and use mine this year for tomato sauces. I've collected various screens & parts at a few garage sales and it is time to decide what to keep and what to sell. Plus my Dad has a complete set that is currently gathering dust in his basement.

Are the 200 & 400 models interchangeable? The 400 is getting more activity on ebay, but I do not see any difference.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)

I don't really know anything about these as I don't own one BUT I was looking online at them and found this quote.....

_We sell the Victorio Strainer and they will leak a bit on the 200 model, however the newer model has been redesigned to take care of the leakage problems. They also added an extension to the end so you don't have to keep your bowls so close together and made the screens much easier to attach (they screw on like a jar lid, instead of the wing nuts). I think the main body is no longer aluminum, its cast steel with chrome. 

Steve Mountain Home Basics www.dehydrators.com/strainers.htm _

Hope that helps.


----------

